# eheim classic 2217 or eheim 2075 pro 3?



## Mferko

trying to decide which to get... the classic cuz its proven itself and theres no possible way to bypass the meda, or the pro3 for slightly higher flow rate and prefilter/easier to clean but i did a quick search on here and it seems some people have had issues with the pro 3's, and the design seems that bypass could be an issue am i wrong?

i appreciate your input, sorta leaning towards the cheaper/proven classic model so tell me if you think its worth spending the extra money or not


----------



## The Guy

I'm running 2075 pro 3 ultra G it's supposed to be the 2nd generation filter eheim built that has dealt with the problems of the first model so I'm told, No problems with it so far touch wood. cheers Laurie


----------



## Mferko

is that from J and L?


----------



## hp10BII

As much as I love my 2217's, I hate my 2026 and 2028's. I don't have any experience with any of the Pro 3's.

2217 parts are for an eheim, easy to get, less components to break down. Just had to replace parts due to regular wear and tear.

2026/2028 have more "stuff" to go wrong. Had 1/2 a 75 gallon tank empty out on me because the main sealing ring leaked. Plastic parts that snapped off - hardly regular wear and tear.

Not saying that the Pro 3's are as unreliable. My buddy bought the first Pro 3 model several years ago and runs like a clock. I'm sure eheim worked on the deficiencies of the Pro 2's in designing the Pro 3's. But, still many moving parts compared to the classics. If I had to decide, I'd go with the classics for now and pick up a Pro 3 a few years down the road after it's had time to build a reliability record. 

Just like buying a car, I'd never buy a brand new model year but others jump on the chance...different strokes.


----------



## doogie

Hi, I have a 2217 on my 72G and really like it, quiet, simple, and does a good job. This came with the media, I ran the white polishing pad initially and then changed it over to a blue pad. Simply put it's an easy peasy filter.
D


----------



## charles

i ran and setup a few Pro3 2080, not the pro3e 2080. Love this filter. I am using one myself. Go with a single Pro3 2080. You will like it.


----------



## crazy72

Two Pro 3 filters here. 2073 and 2075. No problem whatsoever with either of them. Would buy again.


----------



## bonsai dave

right now I'm currently running a 2262 on my 170 and a 2228 on my wife's 90 gallon tank. The 2228 is over 10 years old. I also have 2 , 2080 and they are great filters . I use to have 2075 and 2215 both great filters. You can't go wrong with eheim . I have a heard of a few people who have been running their classic filter for over 20 years now.


----------



## tony1928

The 2080 is an absolute monster of a filter. I saw the box today at J&L and I swear its about 3 feet tall. 2262 is a cool setup too with the external pump. I only have a 2075 pro 3 now and it is deadly silent. I have to place my hand on it to even tell that its running.


----------



## The Guy

I bought my 2075 at King ed


----------



## ninez

I think Mike wants one for his 125G.
Will 2217 or 2075 be enough for 125G?


----------



## Mferko

theyre both rated for > 150 but i think rgardless i would end up getting a second one on boxing day (tank will be vry understocked at first)


----------



## 2wheelsx2

tony1928 said:


> The 2080 is an absolute monster of a filter. I saw the box today at J&L and I swear its about 3 feet tall. 2262 is a cool setup too with the external pump. I only have a 2075 pro 3 now and it is deadly silent. I have to place my hand on it to even tell that its running.


The 2078 I have is the same flow, but has only one intake and 2/3 of the bio-capacity of the 2080. Almost silent. It's the second quietest filter I have behind the 2028 (which sucks - don't get used Pro2's).



ninez said:


> I think Mike wants one for his 125G.
> Will 2217 or 2075 be enough for 125G?


If you want to use those, get 2. If you want one, get the 2080. I'm going to get a 2080 to replace my FX5 in my 125 because the hum drives me batty.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Mferko said:


> theyre both rated for > 150 but i think rgardless i would end up getting a second one on boxing day (tank will be vry understocked at first)


Those ratings are meaningless almost. I wouldn't use those alone in anything bigger than a 75, unless the tank was way understocked. I started out with a 2028 (same rating as the 2075) when I first got the 125 and within weeks bought an XP3. Soon after that an FX5. There's not nearly enough bio capacity in a 2028 for a fully stocked 125.


----------



## Mferko

leaning to the 2217 cuz theyre cheap reliable and come with the eheim media, 2 of them with media costs less than a 2080 w/o media
and i can alternate my cannister cleanings between filters and never worry about killing too much bacteria, was thinking about putting both intakes in the center of the tank and the outflows on either ends facing the middle

how much biomedia does the 2080 hold compared to 2 2217? (1.7 gallons each for 2217)


----------



## ninez

2 x 2217 will be nice
but i like strong currents to push the waste up from the bottom of the tank.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

ninez said:


> 2 x 2217 will be nice
> but i like strong currents to push the waste up from the bottom of the tank.


If that's the purpose get a powerhead. Much cheaper, if it's only flow you need. And fewer watts too. The new Hydor Koralias are super nice. I just got a 550 yesterday.


----------



## Mferko

yeah, suppose u can add a powerhead if the current isnt enough... 
if the 2080 holds considerably more biomedia than 2 2217's combined i might consider it
just seems overpriced when u consider 2 2217's with media cost less and those filters have no bypass whatsoever and are some of the quietest longest lasting filters


----------



## Mferko

2080 is 12 litres plus the 1.5L prefilter vol
2217 are 1.7gal each = 3.2x4= 12.8L
prly going to go with the 2217 but like i said il buy 1 to start and then another in a few months, tank is going to be understocked at first


----------



## 2wheelsx2

The 2217's are 6 L each in total volume. The 2080 holds 12 L of biomedia alone. Total filter capacity is 6.6 gallons which is about 25L, so you have at lease 2x the filter capacity of the 2217. To equal it, you'd have to 4x 2217.


----------



## Mferko

why 4x?
from the reading ive been doing the most important thing is volume of biomedia and pushing water past it faster doesnt necessarily make them work faster?

i think its a different design cuz the new eheims the baskets sit in the center of the cannister and thats surrounded by water at least thats how it is on my ecco, whereas the 2217 has intake on the bottom and outlet on the top, no baskets, its all biomedia in there


(not trying to argue, if it is honestly 4x better i think i should get that one... i just dont understand why it would be)


----------



## Mferko

and i guess another question i have is if im going to spring for a 400 dollar filter would zenins 2262 be total overkill??


----------



## charles

The design of the pro3 2080 will be better and less water losage than the 2217. Gary is right about the spec.. It takes 3-4 2217 to compare to a 2080. Not to mention the design of the 2080 is the only one that takes on the sump design, intake twice the size of the outflow. 

The 2080 is dead silent. You have to see the water coming out to know it is working.

I personally do not like the 2262. It is overkill for what you use. If you need that much of media space, a sump is better, cheaper... If you are worry about the media cost, get pot-scrubbers, get pond size bio-media...


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Mferko said:


> why 4x?
> from the reading ive been doing the most important thing is volume of biomedia and pushing water past it faster doesnt necessarily make them work faster?
> 
> i think its a different design cuz the new eheims the baskets sit in the center of the cannister and thats surrounded by water at least thats how it is on my ecco, whereas the 2217 has intake on the bottom and outlet on the top, no baskets, its all biomedia in there
> 
> (not trying to argue, if it is honestly 4x better i think i should get that one... i just dont understand why it would be)


If you reread my note, you'll see that the total volume of the 2217 is 6 L each, so you'd have to stuff the filter full of nothing but bio to get to a single 2080. Slower flow for bio is better, so more flow is not actually any better. More flow gets you more mechanical filtration, but not more bio.

Anyway, so unless you used a 3rd filter for mechanical and/or chemical, you'd not have the capacity of the 2080. In my 2078, which is smaller than the 2080, I'm running 2L mechanical (after the prefilter), and 6 L of bio, which is already the equivalent of 2x 2217 in total filtration, and the 2080 has way more volume than the 2078.

I wouldn't go with a 2262 for 3 reason:

1. I like the baskets in the Pro's. There is no bypass if you open one up. Unless Renas and Fluvals, the Eheims are sealed by gaskets.
2. More flow does not improve the bio, only the mechanical part. I'd rather get an FX5 if I was after more mechanical (partly because of the next point).
3. Noise. Excessive flow = excessive noise. I've read that the 2262 is much noisier than the pro's, which defeats the purpose of getting an Eheim. I pay extra for the silence. If it's going to be noisy anyway, I'd just get an FX5, which I have.


----------



## Mferko

alright, i think im convinced, so when it comes time to buy huge amnts of the eheim biomedia wheres the cheapest place? whats the pond media you mentioned charles?


----------



## charles

KingEd sells pond size bio-media. You do not need to use eheim biomedia in an eheim filters. Want to see how a 2080 works, come over. I have a demo here. I also have a 2028 which is same size as a 2075 so you can do a comparison.


----------



## Mferko

il definitely have to visit one day charles but not now or il spend all my money on fish and wont be able to get the tank
just found a media kit for the 2080 
Filter Media Kit for Eheim Pro III 2080 Filter Only - Pets & Ponds
i know u dont HAVE to use it but i thought it was the best media?


----------



## ninez

Mferko said:


> and i guess another question i have is if im going to spring for a 400 dollar filter would zenins 2262 be total overkill??


2262 is crazy 900GPH with no media as well 

I'd go with the 2x new pro3 + HK3 or HK4 in the 125G.
Currently I have one xp3, one 2076 plus one HK4 in my 125G.


----------



## hp10BII

I use this in most of my filters, eheims included. I have nib substrat pro, but I prefer seachem matrix.

Seachem Matrix Bio Media - 4 litre (Bagged) - Pets & Ponds


----------



## deepRED

I prefer to use a layer of ehfi-mech in all my eheims for mechanical filtration. For your bio-media you can take your pick of what's on the market. I haven't found much difference in the different types to be honest, as long as your filter is sized properly for your setup. Go with whatever you can get a good deal on. I've used everything from eheim, bio-chem stars, matrix, pond media, scrubbies.. you name it. They all work well if you maintain your filter properly.


Currently running a 2075 on my marine reef tank(strictly for mechanical), 2078 on a 150 gallon, and a 2080 on my 200 gallon. The two larger filters have ehfi-mech, scrubbies and some eheim/matrix. 
The 2080 is a beast. I have over 200 fish (mainly rainbows, barbs, rasboras and angels) and a small fly river turtle in the tank and my water is crystal clear.


----------



## Mferko

hm ok so im thinking maybe ehfimech and matrix


----------



## deepRED

That's a good combination. 

For those who don't use efhi-mech in their eheims I would recommend using it. Not only does it capture particulate through mechanical filtration, it's real benefit is that it creates a more even water flow within the filter. This discourages channeling and allows for flow and water contact with all of your bio-media, making your filter more efficient.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

deepRED said:


> For those who don't use efhi-mech in their eheims I would recommend using it. Not only does it capture particulate through mechanical filtration, it's real benefit is that it creates a more even water flow within the filter. This discourages channeling and allows for flow and water contact with all of your bio-media, making your filter more efficient.


X2. Good advice. I've discovered this as well and run Ehfimech in my XP3 for that reason. Creates better flow and catches the really coarse stuff.


----------



## H .

charles said:


> i ran and setup a few Pro3 2080, not the pro3e 2080. Love this filter. I am using one myself. Go with a single Pro3 2080. You will like it.


X2. pro 3 2081 is even better!


----------



## bonsai dave

I wouldn't go with a 2262 for 3 reason:

1. I like the baskets in the Pro's. There is no bypass if you open one up. Unless Renas and Fluvals, the Eheims are sealed by gaskets.
2. More flow does not improve the bio, only the mechanical part. I'd rather get an FX5 if I was after more mechanical (partly because of the next point).
3. Noise. Excessive flow = excessive noise. I've read that the 2262 is much noisier than the pro's, which defeats the purpose of getting an Eheim. I pay extra for the silence. If it's going to be noisy anyway, I'd just get an FX5, which I have.[/QUOTE]

You are completely wrong about the noise level on the 2262. It just as quite as the 2080's IF you put them side by side you won't be able to tell the difference and I have 2 2080's and a 2262. it is easier to clean than the fx5 and it will out last it. Check out mfk.com about all the problems people are having with the fx5's pl You would almost never have to open it and clean if you back flush the filter once ever few months. I'm using ehiem fix instead of floss .


----------



## bonsai dave

2wheelsx2 said:


> The 2078 I have is the same flow, but has only one intake and 2/3 of the bio-capacity of the 2080. Almost silent. It's the second quietest filter I have behind the 2028 (which sucks - don't get used Pro2's).
> QUOTE]
> 
> On my 2228 I replaced the impeller with an impeller from a 2080 it now has the same flow rate as my rena xp4.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Discus Dave said:


> On my 2228 I replaced the impeller with an impeller from a 2080 it now has the same flow rate as my rena xp4.


It doesn't suck because of the flow. As I stated above, higher flow doesn't necessarily give you better biofiltration. It sucks for these reasons:

1. The prime button doesn't really work. The Pro3's trump it by a mile.
2. The head gasket sucks. Leaked after a year on mine. Don't know about the Pro3, but the setup is different and I'm hoping it's not going to have the same problem.
3. The adapter is a poor design and is prone to hairline fractures. I had one spring a leak last year, and fortunately for me, fourstreeman on BCA was kind enough to loan me one before I had to leave on a business trip. When I went to pick up the adapter, he showed me how he had a multitude of Pro, Pro II and Pro 3 (2080) and had spare gaskets and adapters for all his ProII's.

I love everything else about these filters. At the time, I paid a premium ($350 at Big Al's) for the filter and expected that the premium. The leaky Rena's I expected, at almost half the price, but not the unbreakable Eheim.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Discus Dave said:


> You are completely wrong about the noise level on the 2262. It just as quite as the 2080's IF you put them side by side you won't be able to tell the difference and I have 2 2080's and a 2262. it is easier to clean than the fx5 and it will out last it. Check out mfk.com about all the problems people are having with the fx5's pl You would almost never have to open it and clean if you back flush the filter once ever few months. I'm using ehiem fix instead of floss .


You're correct. I may be way off base here as I do not own a 2262 and have not listened to one. I have listened to the 2080 and it's significantly louder than my 2028. But then my XP3 and almost every filter I have owned is louder than the 2028. And I agree that the FX5 is a pain to clean, that's why I would not get another. However, I am a member on MFK (look for some pleco and Oscar threads) and have been for years, along with cichlid-forum, and a bunch of others and I know there have been complaints about 2262 noise levels, so much so one guy insulated his whole tank.

And your point on the FX5 is taken. But like you, I'm basing this on personal experience. I own the following canister filters and can compare them head to head: Eheim 2213, 2028, 2078. Rena XP3, Fluval 204, FX5. The quietest are the 2028 and Fluval 204. The 2213 I bought used and had a worn impeller so was a bit noisier, so I got rid of it, as it was smaller than I needed for the current tanks. Then comes the 2078 and the XP3 (by a long shot) and I find the FX5 deafening for a canister. But I am very sensitive to hum and can hear the FX5 from the top of the stairs to a tank in the basement. However, it does flow 950 gph without media and I thought I needed it. I've since totally changed my view and now no longer overfilter to that degree. Rather I size my filter appropriately and manage the flow with powerheads, which are way more efficient and infinitely more directable.

Anyway, sorry for the long diatribe, but I'll reveal what the point was in a minute. I just wanted to explain why I thought the 2262 is louder. I was just applying basic hydraulic theory. Since the 2080 flows 450 and the 2262 950 gph, I figured it should be at least twice as loud. The analogy I use, as a motorcyclist is wind noise at speed. At 50 kmh I don't hear wind in my Shoei x9 or RF1000, but at 100 kmh I wear earplugs. But we are not comparing apples to apples, so you're absolutely right in that I do not have the first hand experience you have.

Which leads me to the point. I will point up a post to ask for help in documenting this. I will take my trusty Radio Shack SPL and measure each of filters I'm still running and provide a measurement in a thread, and if other people will contribute, we can see for ourselves which filters meet our criteria for noise, price and function. The engineer geek in me is really curious to see how this ends up.


----------



## ninez

Look what I found when I googled "which is louder 2262 or 2080"

EHEIM VS FLUVAL FX5 [Archive] - MonsterFishKeepers.com

I guess 2262 is still quieter than FX5


----------



## 2wheelsx2

I think anything short of an AC110 is going to quieter than an FX5.


----------



## charles

I also use ehfimech on the bottom tray of my 2080. It is filled to the rim of the basket.

about the 2262. I actually have people complain to me about the noise. It is not as noisy as Fx5, but it is more of a hum-ing noise and bit louder than my 2080.

again, the choice of filter really comes down to: bio-load.
- try to think of how many fish you are going to have long term.
- stacking up lots of bio-media is good, but stacking too much is costly and not neccessary. 
- if you really need that much bio-media, a sump is really the only way to go.
- a well design sump can be as quiet as any canister.

BTW, my XP canister is loud. My fluval is quiet but I don't like the design.
Here is a list of canister I have used...
2262, 2080, 2075, 2028, 2213, classic eheim, fluval 203,303,403,204,304,404, XP2/3/4, and 3 problemic FX5 from the group order with Kole...


----------



## bonsai dave

Hey Mike. You won't go wrong with the 2080 or the 2262. There are both great filters. If I had my way i would use the 2262 on my wife's 90 gallon planted tank , but i don't think the small tetras would like the flow too much . lol. As for media. I use ehiem mech, fix and substrate and substrate pro. My 170 gallon discus tank I'm running the 2262 and and wet dry.


----------



## Mferko

awesome, i just reworked my budget and itl fit, thinking i'll do 4L of mech 6L of matrix and 2L of biosubstrat pro


----------



## Mferko

how many trays are there in 2080? aside from the prefilter


----------



## ninez

Mferko said:


> how many trays are there in 2080? aside from the prefilter


I thought Charles has one 2080 with media for sale.. or is it sold?


----------



## bonsai dave

Mferko said:


> how many trays are there in 2080? aside from the prefilter


It has 3 ....


----------



## bonsai dave

Mferko said:


> awesome, i just reworked my budget and itl fit, thinking i'll do 4L of mech 6L of matrix and 2L of biosubstrat pro


If you can find it Seachem has the pond matrix and it's a lot larger than the regular matrix . I use both in my 2080. I'll be selling one of my 2080 in a few weeks with media.


----------



## Mferko

thx guys for all the advice i ended up getting the 2080 and i ordered a 5L box of eheim mech and a 5L box of eheim biosubstrat pro, also got another person im trading with to get another 2L of the biosubstrat pro.
i alrdy have my ecco 2232 full of biosubstrat pro thats been running on my 37 gal for almost a year and a half, i'l spread that media throughout the the new stuff so that it colonizes it quicker, also going to pour a buncha stability down through the 3 trays once theyre full to seed it some more and squeeze out my sponge filter from the other tank into it.


----------

